# From Sheilawisz: a visit to your favourite novel's world?



## Jamber (Apr 10, 2013)

Same as Sheilawisz's terrific thread but with a twist: what would it be like for you visiting your favourite novels' fantasy world?

I'd quite like to go to Middle Earth as a tourist (lots and lots of pictures), but I would surely be a casual axe casualty in GRR Martin's world, and I probably wouldn't like any of the people I met to that point.
Hogwarts: I'd be bored with the other teaching staff and probably spend all my time in the lab cooking up weirder and weirder spells.

How would you go in your favourite published novel's world?

cheers
Jennie


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Apr 10, 2013)

Personally I would love to visit Roshar and head over to the Shattered Plains to enlist in Dalinar's army, that is assuming I could have a nice M16 with an ACOG scope and a continuous supply of ammo, especially since I would be a Lord by their standards. Barring that I would like to visit the city of Elantris because in my mind it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 10, 2013)

This is a great idea, Jennie =)

I would like to visit the world of _Harry Potter_ only if I could be a young Witch in training, because otherwise I would be just a Muggle visiting the boring world of the Muggles.

A visit to Hogwarts Castle would be great, and I would even want to stay and be a student there... I would be a Ravenclaw (screw all the other Houses!) and I would be part of the Quidditch team =)

Sure, it would not be so funny anymore when an army of Dark Wizards come and storm the castle, but still, that would be a pretty cool magical world to visit... Now, what about a visit to the world of Panem from _The Hunger Games_??

I'll write about that in a different post.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2013)

I can think of a number of places I'd like to visit. I'd begin my road trip (Road Trip!!!) in Avalon, honing my skills with the Sight with Viviane and Morgaine; actually I'd be happy just spending a day and a night chatting with Morgaine.

Afterwards, not wanting to let the grass grow under my feet, I wouldn't mind stopping by Diagon Alley and doing a bit of shopping, a wand could come in handy, as would a gyrfalcon or harrier that I could talk to (not literally of course).

Once kitted out I'd leave the Alley and London and chase off to wherever the Mother of Dragons was—I love dragons and I'm rather fond of Daenerys.

Finally I think I'd head on over to Mond, an island off the north west coast of the Wilds, to relax, collect my thoughts, and plan my next trip; you can't do just one. Road Trip!!!


----------



## Jamber (Apr 11, 2013)

Ooh, that's a nice idea, Alexandra -- kit yourself out as you travel.


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Apr 11, 2013)

Like most people I'd like to visit Middle Earth. Not the one of LOTR, but the one before the Hobbit. The ring would be with gollum and the lands would have (relative) peace. I'd find out how a female dwarf would look like  

But the place I realy would like to visit is the Protected Land. from the books of Markus Heitz. It is a land surounden by mountains, the dwarves keep the evil creatures from the lands beyond the mountains out. So, the people live in peace. Of Course you have your regular bandits, Crazy Lords and deadly politics. But still. I'd join a band of preformers to see all of the Protected Land.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 11, 2013)

Dros Delnoch in the land of the Drenai - from _Legend_ [and others] by David Gemmel.
I'd like to have been there just after it was built, still with its full compliment of soldiers to see its full glory.
And I'd liked to have gone back to fight at Wall 6 _"Geddon"_, with the very few right at the very last.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 11, 2013)

My favourite fantasy world is Dinotopia and my favourite fantasy novel is probably _Iron Council_ by China Mieville.

Dinotopia is a wondrous utopia with plentiful crops and talking dinosaurs and multiculturalism, and there is no way that it wouldn't be awesome to visit. No matter how I stumbled across it, I probably would never want to leave. I would probably get myself a nice house, take up basket weaving, write my novels, and just enjoy a pleasant life in this new world I had come to be in.

Bas-Lag is an awful place where people have sex with cockroach women and the primary government is an imperialistic oligarchy and there is some sort of magical radiation, and there is no way that it wouldn't be terrible to visit. I would literally die within minutes of my arrival and it would be for the best, as extended exposure to anything at all in this world would probably lead to agony and mutation.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 11, 2013)

A visit to Panem may sound crazy and not recommendable, but I really want to know more about District 7 which is the one covered by forest. I want to see what it looks like and learn about the everyday lives of people there, because I really love forests and my own worlds are full of them =)

Many of the other Districts of that country do not seem interesting, except for District 1. I am a fan of Glimmer and Marvel, and I would love to know more about both of them and their home.

You can bet that I would stay as far from the Capitol as possible... They are _Nuts!!_


----------



## kayd_mon (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmmmm.... In Middle Earth, I would visit the Shire. After being shooed out for being to different and too adventurous, I'd stop by at the Prancing Pony and have a brew. Next I'd go to Rivendell and sing with the elves. Horseback riding with the Rohan and a stay in the white towers of Gondor would round out my trip. Hopefully I'll run into some dwarves along the way, but something tells me that it could be dangerous looking for them! 

I would love to visit Hogwarts, hopefully catch the Quiddich World Cup, and enjoy the homey village of Hogsmede. I would of course love to sit in on many lessons at the school, but I might skip divination - don't want the grimm to spoil my vacation! 

I would visit Westeros, provided I am supplied with more gold than any Lannister, so that I may purchase my safety. I would love to see the Wall and Braavos especially. I would also like to visit Dorne and a few other sights. I would have to tread carefully, though! 

I would stop by Narnia for a while, but I'd really be interested in the Wood between Worlds. So many sights! 

I would love to visit The Night Circus - I would visit Celia's tent first, of course, and then wander in the ice garden. I would traverse the labyrinth, then take a ride on the carousel. After watching the Murray twins' show, I'd have some cider and popcorn, and then have a reading with Isobel. I would then wander through the grounds, enjoying the sights - the living statues, the bonfire, everything. 

Panem? No thanks... I'll skip that excursion. 

I might enjoy a stay in castle Gormenghast, if only to mingle with the inimitable inhabitants. 

How about Earthsea? Although I will need someone to pilot the boat!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 16, 2013)

A visit to Middle Earth??

That would be fun, but only if you stay at the safest regions of that world... I would choose to visit the Shire only, joining the Hobbits in their celebrations and smoking their tobacco while we watch Gandalf's magical fireworks displays =)

I wonder, would the Hobbits be friendly to someone from our world suddenly showing up in their country? Would they let me help them to harvest the pumpkins and strawberries and stuff, or maybe they would see me as a threat??

What would Gandalf think of a visitor from a mysterious world?


----------



## Sparkie (Apr 16, 2013)

It would be the death of me, but I'd like to hang out with Black Dow, Threetrees, Dogman and the rest of the guys North of Angland.


----------

